# Summit Customer Service???



## ALLBEEF (Aug 14, 2012)

I just purchased a new Viper Ultimate SD from an online dealer. When I got it in on Saturday.....I opened the box and was a bit disappointed. The footpad that goes on the foot climber was ripped and the paint was flaking off in different areas of the stand. 
I have read alot on their service and all seams to be really good......so I have an email in to them right now to see what they do to correct this. 
I was in contact with the online store that I purchased thru and they directed me to Summit. 
I'll try to post updates as soon as I hear something.
Not a major issue I know....but when I spend $400 on a product...I want it as near perfect as possible!


----------



## ALLBEEF (Aug 14, 2012)

WOW....That was quick! Took all of 1.5hrs to solve that! 

I got a can of paint and a new platform foot rest coming! I had the padded foam thing that covers the platform.....it was torn when it came....Peggy said she would send out another one right away....but I asked to swap for a foot rest.....she said "sure we can do that". 

I would recommend Summit to anyone!!


----------



## Pat Tria (Aug 15, 2012)

Customer service from Summit is the best. I had an issue with the rails that had bent and I had a new section delivered directly to my home that same week. I had to send back the bent piece and they paid for shipping both ways.


----------



## supert (Dec 2, 2013)

I just emailed summit about my stand also . My paint is flaking off AGAIN the first time they sent me a can of paint but it never held. They responded to my email wanted pics of the problem area and a pic of a number on the stand under where the cables go in. Mine says f2 don't really know where they're going with this. Any info would be helpful


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Dec 3, 2013)

Paint can flake off if the protective coating on the metal is not completely removed before the paint process. I would sand the stand beyond where it is flaking, then spray it with brake fluid, wash with water and when dry - repaint it.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 6, 2013)

I have 3 summit climbers.  All three are flaking.  BUT,  I hunt almost exclusively in these climbers.  They see a TON of abuse and use.  
Oh yeah, I have never even tried to pain the nice aluminum spots that are growing in size.  The deer still dont seem to mind my stand is getting old and worn.  They in fact dont care at all what it looks like when they hear that Bang!


----------



## Slewfoot (Dec 13, 2013)

*Flaking Viper SD*

I logged on here to check and see who else had Summit flaking-paint issues.   I really love the stand but it is new and it was pricey...the paint should stay on as it is not rocket science to make it stick to aluminum.


----------



## collardncornbread (Dec 21, 2013)

Im thinking about ordering a new one. the sd model. mine is a few years old. the only problem i have had is the sharp edges cut the plastic on the cables when I put the cables in place. someone told me to take a file and smooth them out but I didnt. now the cables have metal showing on the lugs.OH its the viper. 
Second I started climbing with the seat behind me instead of up close to the tree. I found it quieter and didnt stress my back .


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 2, 2014)

I always paint my Summits anyway...to give them a more 3D look. Brand new, out of the box...I paint em. I use the various Krylon camo paints out there and and have had zero problems.


----------



## bacon6 (Mar 18, 2014)

back to the original issue   Yes summit customer service is amoung the best,I have had a few issues with them and they always made good on all


----------



## Headsortails (Mar 18, 2014)

I too have had trouble with paint flaking on my Summit Viper.


----------

